# has anyone got any mantis tattoos?



## beckyl92 (Oct 15, 2009)

im curious  

post pics if you can!


----------



## revmdn (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm working on it. I had to take a break. I'm getting started soon. If you look up my pic here you can see how busy getting tattooed I've been.


----------



## ismart (Oct 15, 2009)

I have a mantis tattoo on my right arm. I have never taken a pic of it though. It's nothing fancy, pretty generic really. I got it as soon as i turned 18  Maybe i'll take a pic of it later!


----------



## d17oug18 (Oct 15, 2009)

i want a tattoo of johnny bravo lol maybe instead of a heart with mom inside ill make it a mantis lol


----------



## jameslongo (Oct 15, 2009)

d17oug18 said:


> i want a tattoo of johnny bravo lol maybe instead of a heart with mom inside ill make it a mantis lol


A Johnny Bravo tattoo would be awesome! With a scroll underneath him reading, "Man, I'm pretty!" :lol:


----------



## Kruszakus (Oct 16, 2009)

I almost had a "Mother" tatoo on my arm, but the tatooist run out of ink and I was left with just "Moth"...


----------



## Rick (Oct 16, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> I almost had a "Mother" tatoo on my arm, but the tatooist run out of ink and I was left with just "Moth"...


Ok Bart.


----------



## Kruszakus (Oct 16, 2009)

Why you little!...


----------



## Rick (Oct 16, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> Why you little!...


Not a fan these days but I did see that one when it first came out. Think I was in 8th grade.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Oct 16, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> I almost had a "Mother" tatoo on my arm, but the tatooist run out of ink and I was left with just "Moth"...


I had a similar problem. I had a tattoo of the Ark of the Covenant on my forearm, and underneath I had the name of the tree from which it was made.

Unfortunately the tattoo artist ran out of ink before he could complete "Shittah Tree."


----------



## revmdn (Oct 16, 2009)

You are so getting warn points for that Phil.


----------



## Kruszakus (Oct 17, 2009)

Why so? The ark was actualy made from Shittah Tree, it ain't his fault that there is a mookie stink word in shittah-tree, just like there is a pineapple, but there ain't no apple in it.


----------

